# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Please final check all my ferts



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally I have found all the ferts I need to set up my plant tank:

N - Later's Stump remover (thanks ekim for finding the MSDS to confirm that it is pure KNO3)

K - NuSalt

P - Fleet enema
trace - Kent's plant supplement
Fe - Flourish iron (in case more is needed than the trace can provide)

gH - epsome salt and calcium chloride

My concerns are:
1)For the NPK I can use Chuck's calculator to calculate the dosgae, right? I assume the chemicals I have are identical to the ones of the calculator.

2)After setting up the tank, when would be the best time to START the fertilization? I have heard that not to fertilize for the first few days because the plants would only used their stored nutrients initially.









3)Since there will be no fish in the tank at the first few days, can I just dump all the fertilizers in to achieve the targeted levels? After that I planned to put several hardy zebra dianos into the tank for the "testing period" (and also the algae eaters).

4)The target levels of the different ferts really confused me. For example, the target level of N is 5-10ppm. Does that mean I should always maintain 5-10ppm of N, or, I should add N three times a week to achieved a total of 5-10ppm? (eg. so if N = 2, add 1ppm of N three times a week?)

5)The last question is about the liquid calcium that I use to increase gH. The concentration of that thing is 100,000ppm. Please check my math:

100,000 ppm = 100,000 mg/L = 100 mg/ml
so to achieve 30ppm of Ca for my 250L tank, I need to put 250/(100/30) = 75ml of liquid calcium <-- I never thought I need that much!









So for the weekly water change I only need to add the Ca and Mg for the water changed. Am I correct?

Any advise is appreciated~ Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally I have found all the ferts I need to set up my plant tank:

N - Later's Stump remover (thanks ekim for finding the MSDS to confirm that it is pure KNO3)

K - NuSalt

P - Fleet enema
trace - Kent's plant supplement
Fe - Flourish iron (in case more is needed than the trace can provide)

gH - epsome salt and calcium chloride

My concerns are:
1)For the NPK I can use Chuck's calculator to calculate the dosgae, right? I assume the chemicals I have are identical to the ones of the calculator.

2)After setting up the tank, when would be the best time to START the fertilization? I have heard that not to fertilize for the first few days because the plants would only used their stored nutrients initially.









3)Since there will be no fish in the tank at the first few days, can I just dump all the fertilizers in to achieve the targeted levels? After that I planned to put several hardy zebra dianos into the tank for the "testing period" (and also the algae eaters).

4)The target levels of the different ferts really confused me. For example, the target level of N is 5-10ppm. Does that mean I should always maintain 5-10ppm of N, or, I should add N three times a week to achieved a total of 5-10ppm? (eg. so if N = 2, add 1ppm of N three times a week?)

5)The last question is about the liquid calcium that I use to increase gH. The concentration of that thing is 100,000ppm. Please check my math:

100,000 ppm = 100,000 mg/L = 100 mg/ml
so to achieve 30ppm of Ca for my 250L tank, I need to put 250/(100/30) = 75ml of liquid calcium <-- I never thought I need that much!









So for the weekly water change I only need to add the Ca and Mg for the water changed. Am I correct?

Any advise is appreciated~ Thanks a lot!!


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

The ferts you post are fine. 
My suggestion is that you dose the P and N as needed. By that I mean test and add if necessary. You want P=1.0 and N=5-10ppm 
The K you can safely dose at 1/4 tsp. per 20-30 gals.
I dose iron as per directions on bottle, once a week.
Epsom Salt, 1/4 tsp. once a week.
Trace as per directions on bottle 2 -3 times a week.
Fill the tank with plants. As many as you can afford, and give them a few days to settle in.
Then you can start fertilizing and add a few fish. Not knowing the size of your tank I'm being very general here.
Target levels are just what they say....test and add if necessary. ie. if your nitrates read 1-2ppm add KNO3 to increase to 5-10.
If your PO4 reads .25, add 2 drops and test again.
Try not to be too fine with your measurements. It's not all that critical if you're doing a weekly 50% water change.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by djlen:
> The ferts you post are fine.
> ...


Thanks...my tank is 66G by the way.

I heard many people mentioning doing 50% water change like you do, but for a weekly water change do we need that much? I am wondering planted tank is different than fish only tank?


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

If you have a python what's the difference in time between a 30% and 50%? 3 minutes? A 50% water change will compensate for any errors made during the week. I would go with it at least until your confident in your dosing.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by djlen:
> If you have a python what's the difference in time between a 30% and 50%? 3 minutes? A 50% water change will compensate for any errors made during the week. I would go with it at least until your confident in your dosing.
> ...


I am too poor to buy a python after buying all the plant related stuff...








But I still have my bucket...









Anyway can anyone still check my math about my calcium concentration's calculation? I am not sure if I need that much. Thanks


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

Your Ca calculation is correct, or at least close. 

Looking at it another way, you need 7500mg of Ca. Your solution is 10%, so you need 75000mg of it, or 75g of solution. Since your solution is going to be more dense than water, 75 ml will be more than 75g, so you may overshoot your 30ppm by a bit but it will be insignificant.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Sir Plants-a-lot:
> Your Ca calculation is correct, or at least close.
> ...


Thanks Sir!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Steven, If you go into your local wallmart or zeller look in the beding section for something called "waterbed drain / fill kit" it's only $4 and is the exact same piece (except blue) that conects to your tap as the python one!

You will still need some type of hose though.
I bough a clear hose 3/4od at homedepot for something like $0.49/foot!

This will help you a lot when filling and draining the tank!

Good luck


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> Hey Steven, If you go into your local wallmart or zeller look in the beding section for something called "waterbed drain / fill kit" it's only $4 and is the exact same piece (except blue) that conects to your tap as the python one!
> ...


Hey ekim I was going to ask you about that thing coz I read an old post you mentioned that you are using that kit instead of python!!

thanks for telling me even before I ask!!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I will make a small post in 5 minutes in the DIY area!

That's too funny!!!


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> I will make a small post in 5 minutes in the DIY area!
> ...


What do you mean by "too funny"??


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

too funny = thanks for telling me even before I ask!!


----------

